# Prohormones



## bludevil (May 15, 2001)

Don't know if any of you guys are presently or have ever taken prohormones. I'm taking them for the first time now. I'm bulking right now. My question is do you take prohormones on your rest days?
The stuff is kinda expensive to be taken on your days off when your not even lifting.


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2001)

Yes. Prohormones get turned into testosterone, and this is how they are anabolic. So, on your rest days (grow days), when your body is rebuilding itself, is a very important time to have your testosterone levels high.

What brand and form are you taking? How old are you?

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## bludevil (May 17, 2001)

taking ergopharm 1-AD. I'm 27.


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2001)

> *Originally posted by bludevil:*
> taking ergopharm 1-AD. I'm 27.



Not familiar with that brand. What form are they? oral, topical?



------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## bludevil (May 17, 2001)

yeah, it's 19-nor. It's an oral version.
I haven't had to much luck on it either but I think I'm taking too small a dose. I've only been taking 6 caps on lifting days and 2 caps on non lifting days. The bottle states that you can use up to 9 caps a day.


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 17, 2001)

Yeah, I think you gotta up the dose on it, my buddy bought a couple bottles and did just that and had realy good results. 

I didn't want to spend the money to find out if the extra amount would work for me. 

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 17, 2001)

I took them once, Nor 19-Diol I think, and I'm sure it said to take them on your off days as well. 

Hope you have better results than me, I'd like to try the spray one but you can't get it in canada. 

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2001)

Have you tried any topical forms, such as Biotest's sprays? They are much more effective than the orals.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## bludevil (May 18, 2001)

no, i haven't tried any sprays yet. That's going to be my next purchase though. I just hate spending that kind of money for something that only lasts a couple of weeks and it's not been proven to how effective it is, if at all.
But, I'll try anything once.


----------

